# Workers needed



## Pergamum (Oct 24, 2008)

There are many needs here in SE Asia.

Come fill some of these needs! 

Or, if you know anyone else that would, please PM me or pass this message along.


We need church-planters, Bible teachers, regular teachers for a MK school, computer geeks, a field administrator is very needed, nurses, people with a heart for street kids, transmigrants and even a pastor of pastors for national church leaders and a women's leader to pray for and disciple the wives of the national church leaders. 


I belong to a mission society whose leadership is drawn from the pastors of the churches who send the missionaries and my home church has sent me through this agency very happily (i.e. there is close interaction between the agency and the local churches that send missionaries through this agency). The field has many folks who believe the sovereignty of God and we are all baptistic. I do not feel as if I have had to compromise any core beliefs and I am given great autonomy.


The roles can be either tribal or coastal and there some who fear living tribally, there are MANY coastal and urban needs. The national language is an easy one to learn and only church planters need to learn a third tribal language. Some commitment to cooperate with other Christians outside your tradition is needed.

Again, if you feel a desire to come and serve and your church confirms this desire, please PM me and investigate how you might help. There are so many needs and the present workers often get overwhelmed. 

PM me.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm on a missions committe, give me a PM if possible, with more precise locations, and I will try to encourage people to consider that area. We're Presbyterians, though. Hope that's okay.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 24, 2008)

We have two students who are in Asia right now, determined to reach them for Christ! I can't be more specific in a public forum, but a praise God for those He is raising up to be His witness in Asia.


----------

